# Three Stooges Beer Taurus .....



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

.... sponsored by the Panther Brewing Company ......... the Busch Series Ford Taurus driven by Jason White


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Nicely done. Looks real.

Never saw that paint job before. At least they have a sense of humor.


----------

